# Wet Hens



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

My hens don't seem to mind the rain. They do have plenty place to get out of the rain but I go out this morning in the rain and there they all are happily scratching around in the garden, soaking wet!
Silly birds!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine seem to enjoy the wet as well. But, they have plenty of shelter if they get tired of the wet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine stay dry and then they get really stir crazy and go out in the rain. The feathers work great at keeping them dry.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My chickens hide in the rain,they don't like it.The Cochins don't like to get their feet feathers wet.They're such big babies!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine are also on the wussy side. I have a few that don't care - mostly my heritage RIR's who'll be out in rain or snow... but most are like "Rain? Are you serious? That's for ducks. Ewe." And they stay in the barn and start plucking each other for fun. I have had a few get stuck in the rain (I didn't know they were still out when I locked up) and those are always fun.... they look like drowned rats and like to cuss me out while going back in.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Seems to vary by breed too. Our maran doesn't mind at all and walks around like a wet rat. The others try to avoid getting soaked but a light rain doesn't bother them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the most food possessed ones will go out in the rain the most.


----------

